

Weekend proj: Job aggregator/filter for Big 4 - empire29
http://big4work.com
I've been looking for job opportunities w/ the big 4 and was having trouble sifting through all the big 4 job listing sites (whats with enterprise job listing platforms, they're so clunky??)<p>Anyhow - the other weekend I whipped up an aggregator/filter that lets you easily and quickly search over all the big 4's job listings (the job list is updated 3x a day). I find it pretty handy keeping a tab on new job ops and wanted to share with all yall.<p>If anyone has any suggestions on how to make it better, leave a comment.
======
empire29
I've been looking for job opportunities w/ the big 4 and was having trouble
sifting through all the big 4 job listing sites (whats with enterprise job
listing platforms, they're so clunky??)

Anyhow - the other weekend I whipped up an aggregator/filter that lets you
easily and quickly search over all the big 4's job listings (the job list is
updated 3x a day). I find it pretty handy keeping a tab on new job ops and
wanted to share with all yall.

If anyone has any suggestions on how to make it better, leave a comment.

~~~
dabent
>I've been looking for job opportunities w/ the big 4

Just curious. What draws you to working for the big 4?

~~~
empire29
I actually work for one right now, however I'm not happy with the role I was
moved to - so im looking for other opportunities within the various other
service lines at my firm (as well as others).

I like the big 4 because it a stable work environment, the pay is good, and
benefits are amazing (24+ vaca days and im not that senior!). The trick is
finding a spot you're happy in can be a problem if you're not into
accounting/auditing. Depending the position/management/etc you can be
overworked, so thats something to be cognizant of.

------
dabent
Very cool idea. I've long wanted something that gets me to the employer
directly, rather than routing me through a recruiter. One failing of most
sites is the sheer number of recruiter ads I've seen. Want to disrupt? Get rid
of the middleman.

I've noticed that companies often list their postings though a third-party
site like taleo.net or apply2jobs.com (two I found by clicking on your site).
Those sites also make it hard (probably intentionally) to get to the actual
job listings from what I've seen, probably to prevent scraping.

How do you manage to get those listings you your site? Are you pulling a feed,
polling the sites, or something else?

~~~
empire29
agreed - the big 4 job market is RIDDLED with generally useless recruiters.
KPMG and EY i believe use 3rd parties (taleo and apply2jobs) to power their
internal job list and they are by and large horribley user-unfriendly (which
is why i made the site in the first place).

I got listing by polling the sites and each site needed a custom solution to
pull the data down. Creating the mechanisms for grabbing jobs from each site
took 80% of the total dev time.

------
boons
Maybe a big ask, but any chance of international support (Europe)? or if not,
a look at the source?

~~~
empire29
I can try - any way you could toss up links to the international listings?

